# Birdie Escaped!



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very unfortunately, and sadly, my beloved Birdie flew out the front door from across the house.
The sound of the door opening must have startled him, causing him to fly, and his route of choice was out the door.

He flew away (very quickly) to some other buildings in the neighborhood - I only saw him escaping in the distance. I chased to the area to where he headed - saw nothing. I was immediately crushed, and very upset.
I went back home for a few minutes to immediately make some flyers.
Then, I went back to the area I saw him flying towards, and searched and called - no luck.
As I went towards home, I approach my building and hear him chirping!
Ten minutes later, I found him in a palm tree, about mid-way up - about 15 feet. The tree is in the front parking area of my building. My wife was bringing me a ladder while I talked to birdie, and successfully calmed him down. He was chirping and talking back to me.
Somehow he got startled and took off again
I tried chasing him - but he "outflew" me.
I, some neighborhood friends, and my wife looked around, and saw him three times flying. At least he stayed in the neighborhood for that time.
I tirelessly continued, walking the whole neighborhood...back ways and others.
I called to him and rang a bell...no luck.
Finally and yet again unfortunately for me - sundown came. It quickly became night time, and I made my way back home.
I placed his cage outside with all openings open. He has fresh seed, water, and a huge piece of millet.
I brought a double standing lamp and put in his full spectrum light, and a regular light, in hopes of him seeing it before he packs it in for the night.
I also sprinkled seed on the sidewalk around the house so he could at least get some food (maybe...)

Please guys, I need support. Is there anything I can do to better this situation?
I am planning on staying home from work tomorrow and trying everything all over again.
There are some big lakes and ponds throughout the neighborhood - will he drink from these? Can he possibly drown? )

I am so frightened and upset and worried about my baby

I ask that everybody please keep him in your prayers
He has been my baby for 9 years - now is not his time to go.
Thank you all in advance for your support and help - along with your prayers and wishes.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry this has happened to you, my heart just dropped when I read this I can only imagine what you must be going through, I found this site that might be able to help you with tips on finding birdie , my thoughts and prayers are with you.
http://www.911parrotalert.com/HelpfulTips.html


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Make and print some flyers and post them in the local area and ask if you can put them in shop windows, etc. Someone may find him and not realise that there is someone missing him in their lives. I'll be hoping he finds his way back to you. It's not that unheard of for missing birds to be reunited with their owners.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't even know what to say- I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I am hoping and praying everything turns out good for you and Birdie- however that may be. Don't give up looking for him- just keep doing what you're been doing. Was he a strong flier? (fully flighted)? I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so sorry this has happened. You are in my thoughts, like Bea said, put up flyers everywhere and hopefully somebody will have found him and you will be reunited.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my. i'm so sorry for your loss. Never give up. you never know what could happen. You could get him back in the end.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I am so sorry this has happened. You are in my thoughts, like Bea said, put up flyers everywhere and hopefully somebody will have found him and you will be reunited.


Yes, he is a strong flyer. He wasn't completely skilled at flying, but he sure was fully feathered


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Any news today on Birdie? I hope you have some good luck today, tell as many people as you can and get the word out.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

nar1122 said:


> Yes, he is a strong flyer.



That's acctually good. Anything new today?

PS_ what area do u live in if you dont mind>?


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Update:

Birdie is still around the neighborhood.
I saw him VERY close to my building on the other side of a privacy fence, in a tall, tall tree. 
He, of course, got startled by another bird and flew off.
This was only two hours ago - so I have high hopes.

I have his playstand outside right now, with food and water.

I live in Sarasota, Florida (just south of Tampa)

And I tried to get the word out, by posting flyers last night - they were removed this afternoon by the maintenance worker. I have not yet wasted my time to take a walk over there and deal with him (like I said - _yet)

_Also, last night I was out from 11:30 to 2:00 AM to look for him sleeping. Of course, no luck - but today makes up for that since I know he's sticking around.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well that's good news, hopefully he will see his play stand and come back.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's really good that he's still in the area.  I hope he comes to his playstand for a snack.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I did another big search from sundown till about an hour after.
No luck at all.
I really hope he continues to stay in the area, and that I can find him tomorrow first thing in the morning, sitting in his cage, waiting for me.

Please continue to pray for him.
Thanks


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you find your baby- I really do. Do you and him have any special noises/whistles you make to eachother that you can maybe go out and call for him? I am not sure- I think you're doing everything possible...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You and Birdie are in my thoughts. I really hope he comes home soon.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I hope you find your baby- I really do. Do you and him have any special noises/whistles you make to eachother that you can maybe go out and call for him? I am not sure- I think you're doing everything possible...


Yes. The "wolf whistle" and kissing noises. I have been going around the neighborhood looking like a fool doing this...

Hopefully, when Birdie sees me, he will scream and chirp like he did when he saw me walking home yesterday.

I sure hope I am doing everything possible.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It seems to me like you are doing everything that you can, it's up to Birdie now to come home when he's had enough freedom. Hopefully, that won't be too long.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new? I think you would have updated us if the news were good. I hope atleast someone finds him that can give him a good home if he doesn't make his way back. I hope you are doing ok...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

oh my. this must be so hard on you. I sure hope you get him back.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

No news....
He hasn't been heard or seen today, or yesterday, at all.
Now the chances are slim...Back to work I have to go every day until 5pm...which leaves me no time to search that thoroughly.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I've just read the whole story - how sad. 
But at least you know he is still in the area, maybe their is some hope, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and Birdie.....


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

nar1122 said:


> No news....
> He hasn't been heard or seen today, or yesterday, at all.
> Now the chances are slim...Back to work I have to go every day until 5pm...which leaves me no time to search that thoroughly.


I am so sorry  keep getting the word out maybe someone will spot him


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry you haven't got him back yet.  Don't give up hope though. I would post a few ads online (i think there's a site called 911 parrot?) because someone else quite far from your area and not see any flyers you might put up.


----------



## Talsrose (Oct 15, 2007)

l hope you find him soon l can't imagine how your're feeling right now hopefully he'll be home safe soon.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

He's still not in the area. 



I have signed up, and alerted 911Parrot Alert, and on Craigslist.

I will be putting an ad in the newspaper, and calling shelters.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry- do what you've been doing in the meantime- maybe you'll find something out..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your doing all the right things, hopefully birdie will be back home with you soon,


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You're doing more than a lot of people would if they lost their bird. *hugs* I really really hope Birdie comes home soon.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you doing ok? I'm really sorry you lost your Birdie. I am assuming no word of him just yet..It's been a week so far. I wish you and Birdie the best- wherever he is.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope you find your little friend. good luck


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so sad  I hope you find him. Keep putting those flyers up every where you can.


----------

